# new Pieces for wind quartet



## Musigid

Hello,
I would like to introduce some new pieces for wind quartet. Of course I am happy about every interest and every comment!

https://www.blasmusik-shop.de/10-alpenlaendische-Weisen-fuer-flexible-Besetzung


----------

